# London zones 1-9 map??



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't find one. Oyster now goes from London zones 1 - 9 apparently but I can't find a map or even a list of stations beyond zone 6. 

Any ideas. 

Is Lingfield within zone 9?


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/lon_con.pdf


----------



## Fingers (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/oyster-rail-services-map.pdf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/lon_con.pdf



I looked at that but I assumed that 9 stretched out further North South East and West. Oops it only reaches out into the top left hand. 

My mistake. Thread ends.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 5, 2010)

Southwise, Zone 6 ends at East Croydon.  If you're going to Lingfield (as I do frequently) you just need a ticket from East Croydon to Lingfield.  If you have an annual travelcard (non-Oyster) you should have an annual goldcard with it which gives you 1/3 off of off-peak travel.

Zones 7-9 are recent 'addons' (used to be A-D) to accommodate the extremities of the tube, rather than additional parts of the travelcard network.


----------



## Mr T (Feb 5, 2010)

my hazy recollection is that zones 7-9 (formerly A-D) only exist because hertfordshire (and neighbours) refuse to pay the same amount towards subsidising the tube as london boroughs do - or something like that - so special fares apply.  i think essex do make an appropriate contribution for the bit of the central line that goes out that way


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2010)

ajdown you probably might know this but Zone 6 does not stop at East Croydon on the Lingfield Line it goes on to Upper Warlingham at least.

Just in case you are getting a Travelcard extension from E Croydon and didn't realise, you can get it from a few stops later


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking at the stats, it appears this thread has become curiously popular. 
That is all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Looking at the stats, it appears this thread has become curiously popular.
> That is all.


 
Pig Society in action?

Crowd-Sourcing TfL enquiries to web forums instead?

This could be fun...


----------



## Leafster (Aug 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Looking at the stats, it appears this thread has become curiously popular.
> That is all.


Could it have something to do with all the free travelcards issued with Olympic Tickets covering Zones 1 to 9?


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

Leafster said:


> Could it have something to do with all the free travelcards issued with Olympic Tickets covering Zones 1 to 9?


 
This is what I was going to say.

My brother & his missus got a free travelcard for zones 1-9 with the tickets for some non-event that they bought. I assumed they'd just been introduced for the Olympics.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2012)

A google search on "London Zones 1-9" has this thread as its third result. 

If you have some broswer add-ons, doesn't it show as a hit even if people don't actually visit the page?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2012)

Or maybe I just know how to start a really good thread.


----------



## se5 (Aug 16, 2012)

Simon Calder in the Independent the other day went searching for zone 9 - http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...est-passage-to-the-twilight-zone-8027439.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2012)

Did he quote this thread?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2012)

se5 said:


> Simon Calder in the Independent the other day went searching for zone 9 - http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...est-passage-to-the-twilight-zone-8027439.html


 
I did find a blog once where someone was trying to visit every station in zone 6 and write about the area.  it seems to have fallen off the interweb though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Southwise, Zone 6 ends at East Croydon.


No it doesn't. There are a ton of stations after EC that are still in Zone 6.



> If you're going to Lingfield (as I do frequently) you just need a ticket from East Croydon to Lingfield. If you have an annual travelcard (non-Oyster) you should have an annual goldcard with it which gives you 1/3 off of off-peak travel.


No. What one would need is a Boundary Zone 6 to Lingfield extension ticket, otherwise you're paying for a part of the route already covered by your Travelcard.

Edit: EC isn't even in Zone 6, it's in Zone 5.


----------

